# Sawgrass Sg800 SC93300 Error



## Jaarin (Sep 17, 2019)

I am getting an error sc93300 on my sawgrass 800. Any idea what that is and a trouble shoot or fix? It is out of warranty and the company is no help. I have searched all over and read the manual and I can not find the source of the error.


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

Remove the cartridge ink and reset the printer may resolve your issue.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jess. Did you get this resolved? If not, we will be pleased to intervene and get some assistance for you.


----------

